
Fake cancerous nodes in CT scans, created by malware, trick radiologists - sizzle
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/03/hospital-viruses-fake-cancerous-nodes-ct-scans-created-by-malware-trick-radiologists/
======
riahi
I interpreted many restaging PET/CTs today and am thankful I didn’t have to
consider whether the nodules I saw were injected by malware.

I’d be really curious to see what the final “product” of the altered CT looked
like to see if the synthetic nodules still look real across a variety of WL/WW
settings or if they suddenly look “fake” or “photoshopped”. I’m not sure the
images have to be encrypted end to end. Wouldn’t cryptographic signing be
sufficient to verify the authenticity of the image?

